# transférer Safari sur apple tv



## Chris69500 (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si je suis la bonne rubrique ... J'espère ...;-)

Voilà je suis équipé d'un imac en 10.6.6, et d'un apple tv 4.3

Je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible d'envoyer sur l'apple tv l'affichage de safari...

En fait j'aime bien les les émission de arte VOD, pour plus de confort je souhaiterais envoyé l'image sur ma télé en passant par l'apple TV.

Quelqu'un aurais  t il une solution miracle ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## Chris69500 (13 Mars 2011)

c'est donc impossible ou ma question était idiote ?


----------



## Chris69500 (1 Mai 2011)

aucune réponse ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mai 2011)

Aucune idée, mais si jamais tu trouves quelque chose d'intéressant la dedans, essaie, 

http://www.echosdunet.net/dossiers/dossier_7027_safari+504+apple+tv+42.html

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128933/l-apple-tv-accueille-safari

http://uk.gizmodo.com/#!357626/web-browse-on-apple-tv-with-safari-hd-out-now


----------

